# Job in NNJ



## iyamwutiam (Nov 20, 2006)

Anyone in N. Jersey looking - call Radical Tunes in Wayne, NJ -he's looking hard


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

Radical Tunes.? might pass by tomorrow...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

to far for me, thats 100 miles :'( and i have really been wanting to step into the field too.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

That's about halfway point on my commute. Might have to stop by sometime.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

eviling said:


> to far for me, thats 100 miles :'( and i have really been wanting to step into the field too.


No! Don't do it. Save yourself!

Jay


----------



## scion1403 (Feb 22, 2012)

You do realize that in nj 100 miles is. Over 3 hours travel if your lucky? that's means if you make 15.00 hour for 40 hours you would normally make 450 take home... With 2.5 hours travel time you now make 9.23 per hour and that's not even including gas average 4 cyl @ 30 mpg with bumper to bumper traffic means you would take home of 7.66 an hour....


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Right now my daily commute is 86 miles (to and from), 5 days a week, I run premium gas (about 4.07/gal this week), and get about 23 mpg. 

Works out to about $76 a week in gas, just for work. I spend 2 hours a day in the car. 

I drive about 23k miles a year. Lots of wear and tear on the car....which means more repairs. 

You got to take all that into account.

And if the place is hiring for commissioned installers, you'd better be good and fast or you'll lose your ass. 

Oh, (in Michigan) most places pay that way, tho some do a commission vs. draw system. Luckily, where I work does a guarantee with spiff opportunities.

Jay


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

i never said i was doing it. just looked how far it was lol


----------



## iirishsamuraii (Dec 16, 2010)

So has anybody checked this place out yet.


----------



## iirishsamuraii (Dec 16, 2010)

So I went there today and it turns out that hes not looking for installers right now


----------



## SerenaWard (Mar 21, 2012)

Still hiring? Sounds interesting but I'm a bit concerned about the distance issue too. I'm not 100 miles away of course but still, it would take me an hour or so


----------



## iirishsamuraii (Dec 16, 2010)

his website says still hiring but like i said i drove up there myself looking for work and he said that he got an installer already


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

i went there the day after this post went up... didnt seem anything special... they actually asked for my business card when they saw my car...


----------

